# PDF Expert 5 on iPad, cannot link to Dropbox



## dcSBS

Hi,
I just got an iPad Air, and I downloaded PDF Expert 5 and Dropbox. This is for my workplace.

I need to connect PDF Expert 5 to my company's Dropbox account. So I open PDF Expert, tap "Network," choose to add a new online storage, and then choose Dropbox. I'm given two options--1. launch Dropbox to enter my credentials, or 2. Log in to Dropbox.
If I choose 1, I follow all necessary steps, but at the last step, instead of connecting, a message pops up that says, "There was a problem connecting to the storage login page." I am forced to tap "OK" and I can't do anything else.
If I choose 2, the loading wheel pops up and turns endlessly, while also freezing the app. 
I tried using Box instead of Dropbox to see if it was a Dropbox issue, but I get another message from PDF Expert saying, "an SSL error has occurred and a secure connection to the server cannot be made."
I've searched all over online and found nothing. I've messed with all the settings I have access to, but nothing changes. I don't have problems with any other apps or connections.
I contacted their support team, but still haven't heard anything 4 days later. 
I noticed that when I tried doing the same thing on a coworker's iPad Air 2, the exact same things happened. 
Any ideas?


----------



## explosions1000

in step 2 do you mean sign in dropbox application or sign in through pdf expert 5?


----------



## dcSBS

explosions1000 said:


> in step 2 do you mean sign in dropbox application or sign in through pdf expert 5?


To answer your question: to sign into Dropbox through PDF Expert 5


----------



## explosions1000

ok try signing directly into dropbox with a computer/laptop and if it lets you sign in then I dont know and if it does not let you sign in then the problem is with your dropbox account and will need to cure that then retry connecting dropbox with pdf expert 5.


----------



## dcSBS

explosions1000 said:


> ok try signing directly into dropbox with a computer/laptop and if it lets you sign in then I dont know and if it does not let you sign in then the problem is with your dropbox account and will need to cure that then retry connecting dropbox with pdf expert 5.


I am able to open a browser on my iPad and log in to Dropbox.com without any problems.
I'm able to do so on a computer as well.


----------



## explosions1000

it must be a problem with the pdf expert 5 then so I recommend finding another application that will do what this will do or just wait for the update to pdf expert 5. Go to pdf expert 5 in the app store and make a comment that theres and issue. This is all that I can do.


----------



## explosions1000

I hope this helps and please respond if this works.


----------



## dcSBS

explosions1000 said:


> I hope this helps and please respond if this works.


Thank you.
Unfortunately this is for a business and we all need to use the same software. Since I still cannot get it to work, I have to do a long work-around. I save the doc in PDF Expert, then I have to save a preview of it, send a copy of the preview version in Adobe Acrobat reader, and then in Adobe Acrobat reader I can save it to Dropbox. (If I send/save it straight to Dropbox from PDF Expert, I go to Dropbox, open it, and the form fields are suddenly all blank. If I try to save a preview of it in PDF Expert and then send/save that to Dropbox, then once I open it in Dropbox, some of the form fields are completely blackened, as in redacted, for no reason. There are no security settings on the original document.)
I found that taking the doc from _PDF Expert > save preview > send to Adobe > open Adobe > send to Dropbox_ is the only thing that works.


----------



## explosions1000

I bet that the pdf 5 expert creator will fix this .


----------



## dcSBS

explosions1000 said:


> I bet that the pdf 5 expert creator will fix this .


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean. I _am _using PDF Expert 5 for iPad, and I have the ability to create and edit PDFs with it. What software do you mean?


----------



## explosions1000

I ment that since the pdf 5 expert problem would be cured with an update.


----------

